# Bad Vets



## Stephen Clarke (Jun 8, 2018)

I am just sending this message to make people be aware that the vets called ****** is responsible for putting my hamster to sleep without my authorisation.

It is a very bad vets and I recommend people do not use the place for taking their pets to


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Stephen Clarke said:


> I am just sending this message to make people be aware that the vets called ****** is responsible for putting my hamster to sleep without my authorisation.
> 
> It is a very bad vets and I recommend people do not use the place for taking their pets to


I'm very sorry for your loss, it must have been a shock.
However, it's not acceptable to name vet pratices in this situation.
:Locktopic


----------

